# Emerald Coast Marine Boat Sale



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok everyone, now is the perfect time to buy a boat... got to sell the old inventory, all offers entertained. come on down.:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Coast have great prices on my favorite boats by Cape Horn. Good people to deal with.:usaflag


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, great people.

Jim


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a killer deal on my Key West 1720 PRO from Emerald Coast about a year ago. Great people to deal with --- they actually found an error on the original price quote, that was in my favor, and they adjusted the price accordinly. Very honest.:clap I'm still amazed that they brought it to my attention b/c it could have made them an extra $1800.00 on the deal.

I've had to call on them a time or two since, and I've always gotten straight and honest information from them.

Go see 'em!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sale still going on,,,, No one will beat our prices, check us out... thanks..:usaflag


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

$10,000 for the blue Cape setting in the SW corner of the lot, the one next to the road. Final offer, let me know.....


----------

